# Katy Perry's Short Sprinkle Nails



## flipshawtii (Nov 25, 2010)

​  ​ Gel base, actual sprinkles &amp; gel top coat.​ Look how thick the application is! The reason why is because she had to play the guitar and her manicurist did not want any sprinkles to fall out. I like how she's is wearing short nails and it's pretty fun looking. It's cute really, but I'd want it less thick.

_*Easy way to get the look:*_


Clear color base
Dotting tool + sprinkle colors (see above)
Top coat


----------



## katana (Nov 25, 2010)

Hmm, thats interesting, and very unique!

I like how Katy Perry isn't afriad to try new things for nail designs! Does anyone remember seeing her Russell Brand nails?


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 25, 2010)

I think I saw this somewhere. Maybe it was here&gt; I think it looks gross.


----------



## Chicken351 (Nov 26, 2010)

I think it's funky, I remember her Russel Brand nails, I thought they were cute as well. She is very unique and I love her style.


----------



## katana (Nov 26, 2010)

I love Katy Perry's style too!

She has such a unique fashion sense. It is obvious she has a stylist, but she is doing a great job.

Did you know that Katy Perry started out as a backup singer for Miley Cyrus, aka Hannah Montanna!

Wild eh


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 27, 2010)

I dont really like it. I mean itd look way better if they werent so thick but they just look like crap like that.


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 27, 2010)

Definitely unique, but they are pretty thick.  I'm so out of the loop! I've got to Google the Russell Brand nails.


----------



## katana (Nov 27, 2010)

Here they are here,


----------



## Chicken351 (Nov 27, 2010)

I had no idea she started back up singing for her! The things you learn . . .


----------



## flipshawtii (Nov 29, 2010)

Really? I remember Katy Perry came out more mainstream before Miley. Interesting...

I found an inspired tutorial on these nails:


----------

